# Concurrents Nike+Ipod



## endavent (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

mon capteur Nike a rendu l'âme (la pile, au bout de 2 ans).

J'ai bien essayé de changer la pile comme le montrent plusieurs didacticiels sur Internet mais je n'ai réussi qu'à le casser.

Du coup je me suis intéressé aux solutions concurrentes, qui tirent parti de la fonction GPS de l'Iphone 3GS.

J'ai trouvé Runkeeper, en version gratuite, qui semble déjà très bien (la version pro n'apporte que du confort supplémentaire ou la possibilité de définir des objectifs) et qui permet de suivre ses courses au fur et à mesure sur leur site Internet.

Mais il y a aussi 321Runfree, Igo, joggersfree, etc ...

Avez-vous testé de telles solutions ? Lesquelles avez-vous préféré ? Pourquoi ?

Vos avis m'intéressent !


----------



## endavent (19 Mars 2010)

Pas de coureurs sur le forum ?


----------



## Vijay (22 Mars 2010)

J'ai essayé diverses applis de running mais je suis revenu au kit Nike+ iPod / Le prix d'un capteur n'étant pas excessif! De plus je trouve que le site de Nike + est particulièrement bien fait!! Enfin si je veux utiliser le positionnement GPS de mes courses (ayant jailbreaké mon iPhone pour ça) j'utilise le multitâche. Mais pour moi la meilleure solution reste Nike + iPod!!


----------



## endavent (22 Mars 2010)

Tu dis que tu as essayé diverses applications de running. Lesquelles et pourquoi les as-tu trouvées moins bonnes ?


----------



## discolan (23 Mars 2010)

J'avais testé Trails (il y a une version lite mais limitée à 5 minutes d'enregistrement) qui m'avait bien plu. D'ailleurs, les enregistrements sont compatibles avec le logiciel gratuit TrailRunner (qui fonctionne aussi avec nike+).

http://trailrunnerx.com/french.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/ipod_itunes/trailrunner.html

Mais au final, le kit nike+ est plus simple car le positionnement gps n'était pas super précis dans les endroits ou je cours et surtout car je n'ai pas encore investi dans un brassard sport pour mon iPhone 3G. :rateau:


----------



## Caza (24 Mai 2010)

J'utilise Runkeeper Pro qui offre pas mal d'informations sans se soucier d'un capteur. En outre, l'éditeur est réactif et actualise périodiquement son application.


----------



## endavent (24 Mai 2010)

J'utilise également Runkeeper, en version gratuite.

Pour l'instant je ne trouve pas grand intérêt (pour mon usage) à passer à la version pro mais il n'est pas dit, selon les évolutions de l'éditeur, que je ne l'achèterai pas, si une promotion se présente....

Il fonctionne bien, le seul regret de la version lite par rapport au Nike + c'est l'annonce vocale "à la demande" d'où on en est de sa course (temps passé, kms parcourus, vitesse moyenne), élément qui est dans la version pro.


----------



## Vijay (27 Mai 2010)

Je ne suis peut être plus objectif car bien inséré dans la communauté "Nike+" mais je trouve que cette appli est la meilleure (j'ai testé RunKeeper Plus Pro et JoggyCoach qui de plus je trouve bouffent plus vite la batterie que Nike+)

Je reviens donc sur le Petit Plus de Nike+, c'est l'espace Internet dédéi aux courreurs Nike Plus avec les groupes de runners, les défis et la grande course 10K Nike +. Alors je trouve que cette appli non seulement améliore l'expérience running (Indications à l'envie, Tracks Nike+ (en supplément), powersong....) mais également donne envie de se motiver pour relever les défis et ainsi progresser dans notre pratique du running. 

PS: désolé j'avais oublié la réponse avant :rose:​


----------



## endavent (28 Mai 2010)

C'est normal que Runkeeper consomme plus de batterie, c'est aussi un logiciel de positionnement GPS, ce que n'est pas Nike+

Il existe également un espace communautaire chez Runkeeper, certes moins bien organisé que chez Nike+. Je te rejoins sur le fait que le logiciel de Nike ait une ergonomie plus aboutie : simple mais efficace, comme l'Iphone !

Mais le + du GPS est quand même important, surtout qu'avec Runkeeper tes proches peuvent te suivre en temps réel, sur leur ordinateur. C'est aussi une sécurité pour les personnes qui sont cardiaques, on peut les localiser instantanément en cas de malaise.


----------



## bibibenate (12 Août 2010)

J'utilise aussi RunKeeper dont je suis très satisfait. Un ami m'a conseillé RunMeter (plus complet) mais je n'ai pas essayé.
J'étais utilisateur de "Nike + iPod" pendant longtemps et il est clair qu'aucun logiciel ne remplace cette communauté extraordinaire qui donne une autre dimension à sa course solitaire mais j'en ai eu marre du manque de fiabilité du capteur (en course à pied, même 5% d'écart en énorme) et je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi Apple n'a pas utilisé la fonction GPS (ok, le partenariat avec Nike aurait perdu de son intérêt, mais de toutes façons je cours toujours en Asics ;-) 
Sincérement, c'est vraiment génial de pouvoir voir son tracé directement sur Google Maps juste après sa course plutôt que devoir se la crée à la main sur Nike+
Un capteur GPS / Cardio et je file à nouveau avec grand plaisir chez Nike+ !!


----------

